# Upload files



## sunny91 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi: I am not able to upload my file since yersterday. Have you a problem on the forum?

Sunny


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2010)

I have just uploaded a few pictures without any problems. What kind of a file did you want to upladed here?


----------



## sunny91 (Jan 26, 2010)

I have upload a vid about spitfire in the video thread. I take Explorer and it is OK.
Maybe it is my Firefox I will check that.

Sunny


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2010)

I see.


----------



## sunny91 (Jan 26, 2010)

(same here, cant upload to youtube, to mediafire or any other filesharing web, and i cannot even attach a file to a yahoo mail using mozilla. i can however upload using ie )

I found that on internet somebody have the same trouble.

Sunny


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2010)

Interesting..is that a fault of the Mozilla settings?


----------



## sunny91 (Jan 26, 2010)

It is security error, It is about PHP attachment. I try several times and 1 time it is working. With Firefox.

Erreur : document.getElementById("ain_reload") is null Fichier Source : http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=626531 Ligne : 391


I make a speedtest and my upload speed with Ie is 770 and with Firefox it is o. Soimething wrong with Firefox. 

The problem seem to be at my home..

Sunny


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2010)

So OK....


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 26, 2010)

sounds like it is not a server issue. hope you can work out the problem with FF


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 26, 2010)

Last evening, I was unable to type letters in the search box of Google. I tested typing on my notepad.
That was OK. Again I tried Google and another site for translation service. Unable to input again.
Recently I am enjoying what's happening on ie


----------

